

Professor wants ‘risk literacy’ on the curriculum - gaius
http://www.timesonline.co.uk/tol/news/uk/education/article5446920.ece

======
flashgordon
i think an even more important "class" would be economics and the basics of
principal agent problems... managing risk is just one way of managing the
problems that can be explained by economics!

